# 1.8v RAM in 1.5 motherboard?



## Daniel A-S (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi.

I am in the process of choosing parts for my new pc, but I wanted to clear up a compatability worry.

I want to get this RAM:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-109-OC

With this mBoard:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...oard&ProductID=2871&ProductName=GA-EP45C-DS3R


The RAM is listed as running at 1.8v whereas the motherboard says 1.5v under memory. Is this a problem, can I not run this ram on this mBoard safely?

thanks.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 3, 2008)

That model board runs both types of DDR2 1.8v and the newer DDR3 1.5v memory. Two separate slots are seen for DDR3 memory while four are available for DDR2. Page #16 in the user manual explains how memory should be installed on that model board.  http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Manual_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Manual&FileID=18664


----------



## Daniel A-S (Oct 3, 2008)

I want to run DDR3, but the only DDR3 I want runs at about 1.8v, just wondering if that will be ok in the 1.5v slots?


----------



## Respital (Oct 3, 2008)

First of all, WHY DDR3? The proformance gain is extremely minimal for the price.

You're better off buying 800mhz DDR2, i recommend this pair.


----------



## PC eye (Oct 3, 2008)

The board itself if the bios settings are left on auto will automatically adjust for the difference. If not then you would simply manually set those slots for the 1.8v-1.9v range. For simply staying with DDR2 memory you can see 4gb of OCZ Reaper DDR2 800 memory at  http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-096-OC&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813&name=OCZ%204GB%20(2x2GB)%20PC2-6400C4%20800MHz%20Reaper%20HPC%20Enhanced%20Bandwidth%20Edition%20Dual%20Channel%20DDR2%20(OCZ2RPR800C44GK)


----------

